
Firefox on Android Gets a Major Update ... and Users Hate It - drtillberg
https://www.forbes.com/sites/barrycollins/2020/08/26/firefox-on-android-gets-a-major-update-and-users-hate-it/#2e3c59e13e27
======
raxxorrax
I don't think the UI changes or bookmarks would be that bad, a bottom address
bar might be a good idea.

But to remove add-ons, the one criteria that made the browser exceptional...
about:config is removed in the default build...

The response is correct and would have been predictable. Still using Firefox,
but this isn't an improvement. I don't want signed off addons...

